# Moma not the only one getting refaced



## Brink (Feb 8, 2020)

We’ve had three water leaked in this bathroom.
The supply hoses to the sink.
A split line to the shower.
And a cracked stub out in the tub.

the vanity doors are done in. 

keep in mind, this is a place we rent. Part of the low rent is me doing repairs.

the replace line


 

repairing the damaged shower wall


 

a plastic stub out?!!


 

Wall put back together

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 2


----------



## Brink (Feb 8, 2020)

This is vanity is UGLY . Layers of paint, ‘70’s motif. Yuk
And particle board sliding doors

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 8, 2020)

Some double ugly old red oak I had

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Feb 8, 2020)

Milling the oak into something nicer

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## TimR (Feb 8, 2020)

Water leaks just suck, and when you start digging into cause and correcting, the projects tend to balloon.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Brink (Feb 8, 2020)

Marking and joining the frame.
Biscuits? Pocket screws? I don’t use them

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## Brink (Feb 16, 2020)

Dialing in my new to me Stanley 78 rabbet plane

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink (Feb 16, 2020)

Some old hardware we found yesterday

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 16, 2020)

Shiplap boards

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2 | Creative 1


----------



## trc65 (Feb 17, 2020)

That is some great hardware! Perfect match for the oak.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Brink (Feb 20, 2020)

Glue time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Feb 22, 2020)

Doors

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## trc65 (Feb 22, 2020)

Do those have a finish on them yet? Except for the middle boards, they almost look like they have been fumed.

Nice looking wood either way!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Feb 22, 2020)

As usual , super interesting design element.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 1, 2020)

Doors and frame have been stained, poly applied.
The hardware has been wiped with ebony stain. Later a coat of linseed oil, then some work with a green pad to make them look weathered

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 7, 2020)

This part is done.
More to come.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 7, 2020)

Such a dramatic improvement! Can't even begin to compare the quality of craftmanship -- yours is professional all the way! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 7, 2020)

Next up

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Brink (Mar 9, 2020)

We found this old enameled sink

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 9, 2020)

That's a neat sink

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Brink (Mar 13, 2020)

Stripped down and scrubbed clean.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Brink (Mar 13, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 13, 2020)

NICE!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 15, 2020)

Some tiger stripe maple accents

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brink (Mar 16, 2020)

Cutting out drawer holes

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brink (Mar 17, 2020)

Staining is done.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Brink (Mar 19, 2020)

Second coat of spar varnish.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## T. Ben (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Brink (Mar 22, 2020)

Ready for installation

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 22, 2020)

That looks fantastic.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 22, 2020)

Old counter and sink

cigarette burn in the Formica. 





Odd shaped sink with incorrect faucet. 


 


Grimy...old style sink frame.


----------



## Brink (Mar 22, 2020)

After and before.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 22, 2020)

Wow,what a difference. That looks great, nice job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 22, 2020)

Those little drawers need some cool faces to match the rest of the work.


----------



## Brink (Mar 23, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> Those little drawers need some cool faces to match the rest of the work.



I start that today

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 23, 2020)

Brink said:


> I start that today


I kinda figured you would, lol.


----------



## Brink (Mar 23, 2020)

Ugly drawer front and knob. 
Recycled antique porcelain knobs will suffice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 23, 2020)

Oh come on, we know your gonna do more than a knob, lol.


----------



## Brink (Mar 23, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> Oh come on, we know your gonna do more than a knob, lol.



wait for it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 24, 2020)



Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 24, 2020)

Ahh, much better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 24, 2020)

Ok, this part of the project is done!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 29, 2020)

Up next... get rid of this awful medicine cabinet. 
the mirrors are scraped on the inside, no chance of recycling them. New mirror glass should be here mid week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Brink (Apr 3, 2020)

New mirror glass arrived.
Also milking some lumber

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Apr 3, 2020)

Marking and sawing tenons for the mirror frame

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Brink (Apr 5, 2020)

The mirror frame is assembled

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Brink (Apr 5, 2020)

Next is to cut the half lap joints for the medicine cabinet and glue it up

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink (Apr 11, 2020)

Hinge mortises for a swing out mirror

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Brink (Apr 18, 2020)

Installing glass stops in the mirror frame


----------



## Brink (Apr 18, 2020)

The lights were raised 6”

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Apr 18, 2020)

This project is now done.
Moma gots a big new mirror to use when she gets refaced in the morning

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 18, 2020)

That came out great, it looks so much better. I really dig the sink too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Brink (Apr 18, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> That came out great, it looks so much better. I really dig the sink too!



thanks, so much better than what we had in there

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

